# Tree guy stung!



## TreEmergencyB (Jun 21, 2011)

Trimming a HUGE row of hornbeams yesterday my co-worker disturbs some hornets/bees/wasps gets stung in the forehead ouch right? Ok no big deal give me them trimmers and take 5 you'll be fine. "Ok im not allergic' He says. Well about 40 mins later i wondering where hes at go and check on him at the truck, face all swelled up and red, goose bumps all over his arms and he says his arms and legs are tingling. No trouble breathing but called the boss anyway. So off to the ER we go, turns out he is now allergic to bee stings, shot him up with 'roids' and some other stuff all is well but figured id share.


----------



## beastmaster (Jun 21, 2011)

I didn't use to be allergic either, been stung a hundred times in my life, but the last couple times I got all swelled up. Doctor told me 
that you only have so many times to be stung before you lose your immunity.


----------



## gwiley (Jun 22, 2011)

I have never had a bad reaction, but last time I got stung my knee turned black it scared me enough to keep an epi-pen on hand when working outside. May never need it - but by the time it starts getting hard to breathe you really don't have time to get to an ER - you need help NOW.


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 24, 2011)

Its surprising, if you study up on this you may find wasp bee stings etc kill or hospitalize more people yearly than chain saws and falling trees. It seems we have an ever increasing population developing intolerance for these kinda things and the anaphylaxis reaction can be quickly life threatening. When ya air ways block you don't last long. My advice, a bit of 1st aid training and watch for the patients air way signs of distress after a bite.

Anaphylaxis Australia

Last few months 2 crew members bitten, one reacted badly fast without aid could of been bad now he carries an epi pen with him. Another bit by wasps 5 times to the face great pain lucky nil reaction as hit here you can swell up fast and die soon after.

Epinephrine autoinjector - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Happily anaphylaxis don't affect me none, I just get a tourette's rant and swear at lot with critter sting pain.


----------



## PinnaclePete (Jun 27, 2011)

Ditto to all, never had a bad reaction until a yellowjacket on the wrist. Sweats, hard to breath - thought it was indigestion. HAven't been stung again but Wifey made me get 2 Epi-pens, 1 for the truck and 1 for wherever I put it Question is do they really work? Should you still go to a doctor? Anyone have experience after the sting?


----------



## gwiley (Jun 27, 2011)

My wife is an EMT - the epi pen can save your life. They DO work. If you were in the military you have been trained to use an auto-injector. If not, use the practice one that comes with most Epi pens. SHow your wife or cutting buddy how to use it as well.

Especially since you experienced a "pulmonary event" - I wouldn't head into the woods without a pen on me.


----------



## jh504 (Jul 3, 2011)

PinnaclePete said:


> Ditto to all, never had a bad reaction until a yellowjacket on the wrist. Sweats, hard to breath - thought it was indigestion. HAven't been stung again but Wifey made me get 2 Epi-pens, 1 for the truck and 1 for wherever I put it Question is do they really work? Should you still go to a doctor? Anyone have experience after the sting?


 
I'm a paramedic full-time. EpiPen will definitely save your life in an allergic reaction. We have dealt with numerous reactions and epi works miracles. We give it using a vial of 1:1000 Epinephrine but it is virtually the same as the pen. Don't think you are out of the woods (metaphorically) if you do hit yourself with the pen. Your reaction can last longer than the epi and if it wears off without further treatment you will be back in trouble. Benadryl + Epi is a life saving combination.


----------



## DannyJiggz (Jul 8, 2011)

I was working around bald faced hornets all week and got stung alot.. But yesterday i was cleaning up a felled tree from a couple years ago and there was a bee nest inside.. a couple times i found myself letting go of the top handle of the saw to panically swat my face...most deff something to be aware of!!!!!!!!!


----------

